# Fire TV Stick $19 (sale over); NOW Fire TV Stick Watch, Woohoo!



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey--not sure where this should be--maybe NQK? Anyway....just saw this when I clicked on Amazon

Amazon has a new thingy--A FireTV stick, kind of like the Google Chromecast?
Fire TV Stick

$19 instead of $39, Prime members, two days only.

EDIT: This is a pre-order....available on November 19th.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing it's like Fire TV but, smaller? Doesn't the Fire TV box connect via HDMI?  There are some 'compare' links you can click.

I think we already have all this via TiVo and our Denon audio receiver.  But, good prime discount!

(I'm thinking NQK as that's where the Fire TV discussion is.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, it's like a USB stick, but plugs into the HDMI, where the Fire TV box is a box with a cable.

Interestingly, HBO Go not included in the package--I'm guessing now that HBO is going to have their own streaming service....

I'll move it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But, from what I read, the stick needs power too, so it has to plug in? or something? I don't get it . . . . but, that's o.k. because I don't need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think if you scroll down on the page I linked to, you can see the comparisons...not sure as I clicked on the link and nothing seemed to happen, but then I scrolled down and the comparison was there.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, from what I read, the stick needs power too, so it has to plug in? or something? I don't get it . . . . but, that's o.k. because I don't need it.


Well, I think it's powered by the HDMI port; the Chromecast thing by Google 
is similar. EDIT: I Looked at the product page; where it says "Plug it in," they're talking about plugging it into the HDMI port.

Here's the comparison of the stick and the Fire TV box--it's a popup when you click on the link on the product page.:


----------



## Jill Nojack

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey--not sure where this should be--maybe NQK? Anyway....just saw this when I clicked on Amazon
> 
> Amazon has a new thingy--A FireTV stick, kind of like the Google Chromecast?
> Fire TV Stick
> 
> $19 instead of $39, Prime members, two days only.
> 
> EDIT: This is a pre-order....available on November 19th.
> 
> Betsy


You're right, it's definitely Amazon's competitor to chromecast. I've been using PlayOn software for years but have thought about chromecast many times. I was an early cord-cutter--I didn't even have a TV for about five years. I still don't watch that much TV, but I do have a nice big screen sitting in the living room now.

So, blast you for pointing it out! I've had to go and order one. Being able to fling what's on my Fire to the TV was the selling point for me. Plus, that's a great price.

Thanks!

Jill


----------



## Atunah

You have to plug it in to an outlet. It comes with a power adapter and usb cable. When you scroll down there is a large graphic on how to connect it. Somewhere in the middle of the page. It says it can not be powered by your HDMI TV and should be plugged into the wall. 

Good thing is everything comes in the box, including the regular remote. But voice works with android so I can use my phone or tablet. 

I am looking at the coming soon section where it will work with hotel wifi sign in. It would be great for my husband to take along when he goes on business trips.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the bit I saw:










See that last sentence under the graphic: Fire TV Stick cannot be powered directly by your HDTV and should be plugged into your wall. It seems like it would be better if it could pull power from the TV -- but that might be a TV limitation.

I think I'll show this to Ed and see if it's something he'd like to try -- I suppose I should order it. Can always return it if not. He has decided he likes watching movies AND hates commercials.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, thanks, missed that!

I was too excited by the ordering, I think.  I have been trying to ignore the $99 Fire TV, even when on sale for $79, and the Roku with the remote that you can plug headphones into...but $19 was an offer I couldn't refuse.

And you have 30 days to return it.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, for $19 I could not resist. Hubby had talked about getting a chrome cast to fiddle around with. Upstairs TV. Our older Roku is about to die there so this is perfect. I think this is much better than the chrome cast. I don't think chrome comes with a remote, does it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, thanks, missed that!
> 
> I was too excited by the ordering, I think. I have been trying to ignore the $99 Fire TV, even when on sale for $79, and the Roku with the remote that you can plug headphones into...but $19 was an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> And you have 30 days to return it.
> 
> Betsy




So I ordered it. If we decide it doesn't do anything for us, that's what we'll do. But, if I'm understanding, we already have the services via the Prime membership -- so there's no additional cost beyond the device. And, though we can get to Amazon stuff on the TV, it's a bit of a pain and a bit slow because of having to connect to the service and then put in a PIN number. Which HE never remembers so he doesn't bother.  So, for $20 it might end up being worth it -- where the $99 or even $79 wasn't. (Not sure the $39 even would be.  )


----------



## Susan J

I have a Chromecast which is exactly like this but doesn't allow Amazon Prime to be cast.    Yes, there is an a/c adapter which plugs in and the other end of the device plugs into the hdmi port.

With the Chromecast, I can control the selection and viewing directly from my tablet or desktop and can easily switch between them.  I see that they are saying that there will be an Android app that lets one control this.  It definitely is priced right for Prime subscribers at $19, much too good to resist.  My husband uses a Roku but I don't like the idea of having any more remotes around so the Chromecast and this device suit me better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan J said:


> I have a Chromecast which is exactly like this but doesn't allow Amazon Prime to be cast.  Yes, there is an a/c adapter which plugs in and the other end of the device plugs into the hdmi port.
> 
> With the Chromecast, I can control the selection and viewing directly from my tablet or desktop and can easily switch between them. I see that they are saying that there will be an Android app that lets one control this. It definitely is priced right for Prime subscribers at $19, much too good to resist. My husband uses a Roku but I don't like the idea of having any more remotes around so the Chromecast and this device suit me better.


I'm not keen on more remotes either! But if I can control it with my Fire, one of which basically lives right next to 'my spot', I'm good.


----------



## Susan J

The recently issued Prime instant video app for Android works beautifully on both my Nexus 7 and 10 so that must be the app that they will update to include a "cast" option once the device is released.  I couldn't resist the bargain and ordered it.


----------



## Daniel Cane

Anyone see that Amazon has a Fire TV USB stick for pre order? Ii's pretty cheaply priced right now. If it works good with Netflix I will like it.
Our Roku and Tivo got messed up with a lightning strike. They still work but not as well as they did.


----------



## photocat

For $20 I couldn't pass it up! But that offer is only good for prime members thru Wed. So decide quick


----------



## Leslie

I ordered one. Not exactly sure why, but for $19 it seemed like a deal! It won't arrive until Dec 1 and then I still have 30 days to return it. So we'll see if it fits into our household.

L


----------



## Chad Winters

I bought 2, I couldn't help it even though I have 2 Chromecasts and 3 Rokus
If nothing else could make good gifts

Many modern TV's have a USB port you can plug the power cord part of the stick into


----------



## Dragle

Ordered! Something else I don't need, since I have been streaming to the TV with my HD8.9, but this will be easier and I can use the remote instead of standing in front of the TV tapping on the tablet to start a video. Wouldn't have bought it at the full price, but at $19, it's a good deal.


----------



## geko29

Bought 2 just because they're so cheap.  Should be a more convenient way for my Father-in-Law to stream Pandora during the day, if nothing else.  Also should be way more convenient to bring on vacation than the Roku 2 with its associated cables and such.  If it has a web browser that can be used to log into wifi gateways, all the better (roku doesn't).


----------



## Daniel Cane

I grabbed it. Worth $20. Wish it had ethernet but I think my wifi will be fast enough.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're talking about it in NQK (see prior thread that was moved).

I'll merge this with that one.

Betsy


----------



## katy32

Ordered!  My son is getting a tv from a relative (assuming his grades are good when report cards come out)  I'm going to give him this for Christmas since he won't be getting cable hooked up to his tv.  Now he can at least watch netflix and his movies on prime.  For $20 totally worth it


----------



## Atunah

I think some of us have found our impulse buy amount.  . Its not that I "need" this thing. But its only $19 and its a Fire TV.   Its also cute.


----------



## Patricia

Didn't need it, but couldn't resist.


----------



## SVD

I gave it a try. It will be nice to view my Amazon video on a larger screen.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went ahead and ordered one, though I don't think it will do that much that my shiny new Samsung Smart TV, bought just a couple of months ago already does. If the faster loading of Amazon prime stuff really works, that will be worth $19, though I'm not actually unhappy with the speed now. I doubt I'll use the included games, but if nothing else I think I can use it in hotels with hotel Wi-Fi when I travel. One thing that concerns me is that it says that it's not integrated with home theaters. I have a sound bar that plugs directly into the TV, and I'm hoping that will work without a problem.

And last ditch of course I can return it. I'm not entirely sure how I will use it yet, but as atunah says, this appears to be our impulse buy amount.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I hadn't realized it at first, so in case anyone else is obtuse, I'll point out that to use voice search and commands, you have to get a special remote which is thirty dollars extra. There's a check box for it right under where you click "buy" for the Stick.  I'd like the voice search (reviews say it works well), but thirty more dollars is out of my impulse buy zone. If you have an Android device, you apparently can use an app to do the same thing. I'm going to stick with voice search on my smartphone for now.

This works on android, but doesn't work on iOS at this time. They say an iOS app is coming.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Whoo hoo! I just pre-ordered; estimate shipping date is Dec 1st. Can't beat that price. I also have an iPhone... and am considering getting the remote, although I'd rather use an iPhone app if they make one available.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just ordered it and my delivery date is already out to December 10th.
The $19 version comes with a Fire TV remote, just does not support voice commands.
Seems like a useful purchase.


----------



## CegAbq

I ordered one this morning - delivery estimate 12/1
I ordered a second just now - delivery estimate 12/11
And there is apparently a limit of 2 - wouldn't let me buy any more.   (Had decided they might make good xmas presents for the kids)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I hadn't realized it at first, so in case anyone else is obtuse, I'll point out that to use voice search and commands, you have to get a special remote which is thirty dollars extra. There's a check box for it right under where you click "buy" for the Stick. I'd like the voice search (reviews say it works well), but thirty more dollars is out of my impulse buy zone. If you have an Android device, you apparently can use an app to do the same thing. I'm going to stick with voice search on my smartphone for now.
> 
> This works on android, but doesn't work on iOS at this time. They say an iOS app is coming.


Well, I expect it will work on one's Fire....  Off to double-check.

EDIT: Yep, it says, down in the specs:



> Voice Search Support----Yes,
> 
> requires Fire TV Voice Remote (sold separately) or free Fire TV Remote App (available for download on *Fire* or Android OS; iOS coming soon)
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I have a Fire TV with a voice remote. I wonder if that will work with the Fire Stick?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I have a Fire TV with a voice remote. I wonder if that will work with the Fire Stick?
> 
> L


Somewhere I thought I read it was the same remote. But maybe I'm making that up. Off to check....

Yes, it says on the product page that the remote works with Fire TV and Fire TV stick, and here's the link to the remote:



Betsy


----------



## Patricia

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Somewhere I thought I read it was the same remote. But maybe I'm making that up. Off to check....
> 
> Yes, it says on the product page that the remote works with Fire TV and Fire TV stick, and here's the link to the remote:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I'd been wondering the same thing.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just ordered 2 and delivery date is Dec. 16th. I was just considering getting another Roku for my boys' room, but this will work great! Just wish it would get here earlier, but it's a good deal so I guess I can wait. I'm hoping it's like the kindles and my delivery date will be moved up as it gets closer.


----------



## mlewis78

Heard about this first through Len Edgerly's email today.  

I have fire TV and use it mostly for Amazon Prime Instant Video and Netflix streaming, but it also works for my photos, apps and music.  

Is there anything the stick will do that my fire TV won't?  

I only have one HDMI port on my TV, so I couldn't have the fire TV and the stick connected at the same time.


----------



## mlewis78

I suppose I could watch anything that is online on my TV with this.  Say someone posts a video that is not youtube (which I already get with my fire TV).  Or they post a link to a video that I could watch on my laptop .  .  . then I could watch it on my TV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not really sure there is any advantage...except the "flinging" or mirroring.

Note for anyone who hasn't taken advantage of the offer--it expires at 6AM PT on October 29.

Amazon Prime Members Save $20 on Fire TV Stick
Exclusive offer for Amazon Prime members: get the all-new Fire TV Stick for just $19. If you're not a Prime member yet, sign up for your free 30-day trial then purchase Fire TV Stick to get this special price. Add it to your cart and the discount will appear at checkout. Hurry, this offer is good for two days only.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 said:


> Heard about this first through Len Edgerly's email today.
> 
> I have fire TV and use it mostly for Amazon Prime Instant Video and Netflix streaming, but it also works for my photos, apps and music.
> 
> Is there anything the stick will do that my fire TV won't?
> 
> I only have one HDMI port on my TV, so I couldn't have the fire TV and the stick connected at the same time.


Marti - I think the main advantage over the fire TV would be portability.

We've got 2 smart TVs & I also have a TiVo that, with Comcast cable service, gives me access to everything in the home. And now that there is an Amazon app for Instant Video, I can watch everything on one of my tablets if I'm traveling. I'm not sure I have any use for a Stick but I may give them as Christmas gifts to the kids (although as of yet, neither has an updated TV, so no HDMI ports; but you never know what the future might bring).
All mere justification for my "new gadget" lust.


----------



## Toby

Me too. Price was great. Never streamed on my TV before. I've just watched on my Fire. Mine comes in Dec. I was hoping that the control had the voice thing, but for the price, I can live with it. I ant to see if it will even work on my LG TV, which is not a smart TV. What's an ethernet?


----------



## JumpingShip

Just ordered one for my son for Christmas. He doesn't have a smart TV and had been using his xbox, but that broke.


----------



## katy32

I picked up a second one for when I travel.  It can be my suitcase buddy and will keep my son entertained while we are gone on those rainy nights when we aren't able to use hotel pools


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> Me too. Price was great. Never streamed on my TV before. I've just watched on my Fire. Mine comes in Dec. I was hoping that the control had the voice thing, but for the price, I can live with it. I ant to see if it will even work on my LG TV, which is not a smart TV. What's an ethernet?


Toby, note that there will be a free app for the Fire that has the voice thing.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Ordered one for myself.  Would have bought one for my brother, but he doesn't have wi-fi (no router -- bummer when I visit) and I think that is required to use this.  Dec. 23 delivery date.


----------



## Chad Winters

Toby said:


> What's an ethernet?


The hard wired, non wifi internet where you plug the the thing that looks like a giant phone cord into your computer and to the router


----------



## HappyGuy

OK, I took the plunge. I hope this works. Dec 24 delivery date.

I have the older HDX (older, as in just last year's model!) but this should work, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My delivery date is Nov 26 -- I did click pretty early in the day yesterday.

It used to say limit two, now it says limit one. . . . I guess they got a good response! 

If you do not currently have Prime, you can sign up for your free month and then order it at the special price.


----------



## Susan J

Ann in Arlington said:


> It used to say limit two, now it says limit one. . . . I guess they got a good response!
> 
> If you do not currently have Prime, you can sign up for your free month and then order it at the special price.


It reminds me of the huge unexpected response Google also got when the Chromecast was introduced in July 2013. The price was $35 but that included a 3 month offset of Netflix costs.

It seems that strategically priced new tech items have a waiting audience.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I accidentally ordered two--two separate orders  ...was going to cancel one, but thinking about it. My delivery date for both is Nov 19, I think. (I do think I might have been the first KB member to order one. )

If someone wants one before Christmas, contact me in the next few days, we may be able to work something out. spoken for, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> OK, I took the plunge. I hope this works. Dec 24 delivery date.
> 
> I have the older HDX (older, as in just last year's model!) but this should work, right?


You don't even need a Fire to use it, but as far as the mirroring and such, I expect it should--hope it should! That's what I have.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You don't even need a Fire to use it, but as far as the mirroring and such, I expect it should--hope it should! That's what I have.
> 
> Betsy


agreed -- I think the value in also having a fire as that you can use the app that will be available to activate the stick -- rather than using a remote. And such an app will, reportedly, have voice control for people who want to talk to their things.


----------



## geoffthomas

I suspect that my original  Fire is "feature challenged" as regards many of these issues(?).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

geoffthomas said:


> I suspect that my original Fire is "feature challenged" as regards many of these issues(?).


I wouldn't count it out yet. I don't see why it couldn't do the voice commands, for instance. But no way to know for sure yet that I'm aware of.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I wouldn't count it out yet. I don't see why it couldn't do the voice commands, for instance. But no way to know for sure yet that I'm aware of.


Maybe not. I know the original Fire had speakers, but did it have a microphone?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe not. I know the original Fire had speakers, but did it have a microphone?


D'oh! I hadn't thought about that. I've been assuming every tablet was set up for Skype. But I may be wrong.

Added later....a quick google confirms that the original Fire had no microphone! So voice commands are probably out.


----------



## CegAbq

I've also got the original fire - no microphone! But it's not my only tablet, so I'm hoping to be able to use my other Android devices that do have microphones and the Android apps. We'll see.


----------



## geniebeanie

I might get this for my bedroom tv.  I already have Amazon TV.


----------



## Dragle

The original Fire has no microphone and can't run many of the apps any more, poor thing. I still have mine.  It can't do the Prime Music and some of the other new stuff.


----------



## krm0789

My husband's Prime expired and we can't afford to renew right now. I just signed up for the trial myself but have a January 5 ship date... Think they'll honor the $19 even though I won't have Prime then? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CegAbq

Question: if someone has a computer monitor with an HDMI port (but not a TV with an HDMI port), do you think the TV stick would work?


----------



## Chad Winters

yes that should work fine


----------



## Toby

Thanks for your answers. Yes, I have the last year's Fire HDX. I hope that app works. Yes, I did read that about the app.  However, I did not know that I do not even have to use my Fire tablet in order for see stuff with the stick. That's so cool!!


----------



## CegAbq

Chad Winters said:


> yes that should work fine


  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

krm0789 said:


> My husband's Prime expired and we can't afford to renew right now. I just signed up for the trial myself but have a January 5 ship date... Think they'll honor the $19 even though I won't have Prime then?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You have Prime now--the price should be honored. They even say to sign up for the trial on the info....

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Oh em gee. Why did I wait so long to jump on this? My delivery date is Jan 5th. Ugh. 

Good thing I'm buying a Chromecast tomorrow  They're on sale for $28 at Best Buy and Walmart. 

Like many of you, I was reeled in by the Fire stick's low price. I don't even have Prime    So really, to get maximum benefits from this, I'll need to buy Prime, which means this $20 deal will turn into a $120 purchase. 

Again...ugh.


----------



## kwajkat

I ordered when you posted the deal. Interesting enough I have a ship date of Dec 17. Am wondering why the difference in ship dates, seems like they are all over the place.  Of course I don't why I need but hey, $19 can't go wrong. 

The other question, doesn't chromecast plug into your computer? Will this do the same?


----------



## Andra

We have two Chromecasts at home, but $19 to try out the Fire Stick was a good deal.  I did wait a little while before pulling the trigger and we won't see ours until the end of December.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

krm0789 said:


> My husband's Prime expired and we can't afford to renew right now. I just signed up for the trial myself but have a January 5 ship date... Think they'll honor the $19 even though I won't have Prime then?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well, you ordered it when you DID have prime, so I'd assume so or else they wouldn't say you can do that.

You can also just renew when your month is up and then cancel AFTER the thing ships. They'll prorate the year for the time you kept it. Though that extra cost might sort of offset the savings. At $100 a year, the Prime membership is about $8.33 a month . . . . you'd have to keep it at least a month plus another week or so. So the $19 thing would end up costing closer to $30. O'course, you also get to use the other prime benefits -- like say shipping during the holidays.


----------



## CegAbq

On Tuesday, I got an "order update" on the first Stick that I ordered early on the morning of the 27th. My original delivery date was Dec 1 but it has been revised to Nov 26!
(I ordered a second one later on the 27th & my estimated delivery date for that one was Dec 11 - no change in it's delivery date)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> On Tuesday, I got an "order update" on the first Stick that I ordered early on the morning of the 27th. My original delivery date was Dec 1 but it has been revised to Nov 26!
> (I ordered a second one later on the 27th & my estimated delivery date for that one was Dec 11 - no change in it's delivery date)


My delivery date has moved up from December 5th all the way to December 4th. Ooo, the excitement!


----------



## HappyGuy

Still Dec 24th for me.


----------



## Chad Winters

Somehow I got Dec 1st..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, funny story.... 

I started this thread on Oct 27th, around 10 AM, right after I placed my Fire TV Stick order. Guaranteed delivery date was Nov 19th. In fact the delivery date for BOTH orders I placed was Nov 19th. I apparently accidentally ordered a second one when I hit "back" on the page or something. Whatever.

So, I posted this on the 28th:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I accidentally ordered two--two separate orders  ...was going to cancel one, but thinking about it. My delivery date for both is Nov 19, I think. (I do think I might have been the first KB member to order one. )
> 
> If someone wants one before Christmas, contact me in the next few days, we may be able to work something out. spoken for, thanks.


Someone took me up on it, and, I changed the shipping address on one of the orders to the new recipient, hoping that the shipping date wouldn't change. 'Cause we all know that changing an order can affect the delivery date. It didn't, yay! Though, boo, the order temporarily showed me being charged the full price. But I checked again later, and it was changed to reflect the credit for Prime members and the shipping date on both orders was still Nov 19th.

So, being the obsessive Amazon orderer I am, I was checking my open orders today--a couple of things should be arriving this week, when what to my wandering eyes did appear but that the shipping date on the individual order that was coming to me was now Nov 26, while the order whose address I had changed was still Nov. 19th.   

So, I called Amazon CS. The very nice woman pointed out that changing a shipping address can result in a change in the delivery date. I pointed out that I hadn't changed the shipping address on the one whose delivery date had changed. She agreed. She put me on hold for a few minutes and then came back and said she was changing my shipping speed to one day and that the delivery date was now the 19th. So, yay, Amazon.

And I didn't burn the pancakes I was making while I spoke with CS. Which made hubby happy.


Anyway, all this by way of saying, yay, the Fire TV Sticks will start arriving this week!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine still says Nov 26. Don't think that's changed -- release day IS the 19th.  I didn't order on 'announcement day' but early the following morning.  I'm good with Nov 26.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine still says Nov 26. Don't think that's changed -- release day IS the 19th. I didn't order on 'announcement day' but early the following morning. I'm good with Nov 26.


I would have been good with Nov 26 IF mine hadn't said "Guaranteed delivery on the 19th" since I ordered it or IF I had changed anything about the order. I know how it works. What I found annoying was that the order I had changed still says the 19th, but the one coming to me, that hadn't been changed, said the 26th. And really, that didn't bother me that much...I almost didn't call, but it was kinda the principle of the thing. So I thought, why not? Maybe they can fix it. And they did. I hope. Yay, Amazon!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Glad they fixed it for you!

Mine was set for Dec. 1st when I ordered it and it still is, but that's fine with me.  I actually don't want it to get here until I am finished with Nanowrimo on November 30th, because otherwise it would be a distraction.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah mine was originally set for Dec 10 and still is.


----------



## HappyGuy

Still Dec. 24th by 8 pm. They better not interrupt my Christmas eve.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A big Earth-shattering move for me! About a week ago, my date moved from December 5th to December 4th, and it is holding steady there. I'm definitely not changing anything on the order.


----------



## SeymourKopath

I have a question about the 8GB of flash storage on the Fire Stick: what will it be used for? 

The Stick's specs indicate there's 1GB of memory (in addition to the flash storage) and I assume that will be used as cache for items we've selected to view?

Maybe I'm being naive, but will the 8GB of flash storage allow me to download movies and tv shows, then watch them in places where I don't have ready access to high-speed internet? This would allow me to free up space on my Fire HD and bring the Stick with me on airplanes (to be used with my laptop) and hotels that don't have adequate free wi-fi (hopefully to be used on the hotel's big-screen tv, otherwise my laptop). 

Am I dreaming, or will this be how the 8GB of flash memory can be used?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't know--it compares it to the flash storage of the Roku and Chromecast--what are those used for?  I hadn't really thought about it.

I think, though,  it's probably to do with this (from the product page):

Immediate video start with ASAP
You shouldn't have to wait 10 seconds for a video to buffer every time you press "Play." ASAP (Advanced Streaming and Prediction) for Amazon Instant Video learns what movies and shows you like and gets them ready for you to watch. The more you use Fire TV Stick, the more accurate ASAP becomes, dynamically adapting to your viewing habits.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know--it compares it to the flash storage of the Roku and Chromecast--what are those used for? I hadn't really thought about it.
> 
> I think, though, it's probably to do with this (from the product page):
> 
> Immediate video start with ASAP
> You shouldn't have to wait 10 seconds for a video to buffer every time you press "Play." ASAP (Advanced Streaming and Prediction) for Amazon Instant Video learns what movies and shows you like and gets them ready for you to watch. The more you use Fire TV Stick, the more accurate ASAP becomes, dynamically adapting to your viewing habits.


I saw that info about ASAP (gotta love those reverse acronyms) and assumed that's what the 1GB of memory is for -- as a cache or a buffer. Would they design the additional 8GB of flash storage for the same purpose? Doesn't make sense. If it's all supposed to be used as a chache/buffer, why not just provide 8GB of memory? That's why I think (again, maybe naively) that the 8GB of flash storage is for something else. I'm hoping to find out if that's true. And if it is true, what is that something else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> I saw that info about ASAP (gotta love those reverse acronyms) and assumed that's what the 1GB of memory is for -- as a cache or a buffer. Would they design the additional 8GB of flash storage for the same purpose? Doesn't make sense. If it's all supposed to be used as a chache/buffer, why not just provide 8GB of memory? That's why I think (again, maybe naively) that the 8GB of flash storage is for something else. I'm hoping to find out if that's true. And if it is true, what is that something else?


Well I was going based on the popup for "compare streaming devices" that compares the Memory and the flash storage for the Stick, Chromecast and the Roku. It compared the 1GB Memory to the 512MB in the Chromecast and the Roku and the 8GB flash storage to the much smaller storage in the other devices. I'm thinking the "memory" is referring to what's used in active streaming and the flash storage is where things are pre-positioned for streaming. But I don't really know....

You can find the comparison by clicking on the link "compare streaming devices" about midway down the product page, but here's a screen cap of it:










EDIT: Also, found this on Gizmodo:
http://gizmodo.com/fire-tv-stick-vs-chromecast-vs-roku-stick-streaming-do-1651295833



> The built-in storage might not mean much-these are built for streaming more than storing-were it not for Amazon's ASAP service, which automatically downloads stuff Amazon predicts you're likely to watch so that you don't have to wait for the content to buffer.


Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

I guess at this point it's all speculation. Once we start getting delivery of the first units later this week, we should be able to get some reports from actual users. Hopefully, some of these users will explore and experiment with their units so we can solve the mystery. 

I'm late to this game. I won't be receiving my Stick until mid-January.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Will any other retailers be selling the Stick? I don't want to have to wait till mid-January to get mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SeymourKopath said:


> Will any other retailers be selling the Stick? I don't want to have to wait till mid-January to get mine.


It's possible -- but I kind of doubt it. At least, not until some of the demand has died down.


----------



## CegAbq

Re what the memory would be for: didn't I read somewhere that you can store games/apps on it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> Re what the memory would be for: didn't I read somewhere that you can store games/apps on it?


Maybe! I'm not interested in that part so I didn't read much about the games/apps.... Off to look! EDIT: Haven't found it yet....

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

CegAbq said:


> Re what the memory would be for: didn't I read somewhere that you can store games/apps on it?


That would certainly be encouraging, if true. Can you share the link to where you read that?


----------



## CegAbq

SeymourKopath said:


> Can you share the link to where you read that?


Right on the Stick's main page it says: "Massive selection - Over 200,000 TV episodes and movies, millions of songs, and hundreds of games. Learn More"
The Learn More link shows lots of games


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> Right on the Stick's main page it says: "Massive selection - Over 200,000 TV episodes and movies, millions of songs, and hundreds of games. Learn More"
> The Learn More link shows lots of games


I took that to mean you could stream games through the stick to play them--it does say Amazon's game controller is compatible. Hmmmm... Off to read more.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm hoping there is traction to the "more memory means smoother Prime video streaming" argument.  I generally have good experience with Amazon Prime, but last night when I got a yen to rewatch the old musical Xanadu, I had repeated stalling and lagging.  Even shutting down evereverything and restarting didn't help. Coming back an hour later semseemed to work at first, but about twenty minutes in, another stall. Caching would hopefully help on this.


----------



## SeymourKopath

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm hoping there is traction to the "more memory means smoother Prime video streaming" argument.


I certainly see that as one of the main advantages to having 1 gig of memory for buffering. The way they're promoting this ASAP technology makes me believe that even with a slow internet connection, your show or movie will buffer enough that you won't have to worry about skips, stalls or lags. Like you, I hope that proves to be true.



> I generally have good experience with Amazon Prime, but last night when I got a yen to rewatch the old musical Xanadu, I had repeated stalling and lagging. Even shutting down everything and restarting didn't help. Coming back an hour later seemed to work at first, but about twenty minutes in, another stall. Caching would hopefully help on this.


What speed do you get on your wi-fi? Less than 3 Mbps could result in some buffering issues depending on other traffic on your network.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

SeymourKopath said:


> I certainly see that as one of the main advantages to having 1 gig of memory for buffering. The way they're promoting this ASAP technology makes me believe that even with a slow internet connection, your show or movie will buffer enough that you won't have to worry about skips, stalls or lags. Like you, I hope that proves to be true.
> What speed do you get on your wi-fi? Less than 3 Mbps could result in some buffering issues depending on other traffic on your network.


I pay extra for a fast connection, so I typically get about 60Mbps. I didn't measure specifically last night, but the internet overall was not slow or laggy. Hopefully this was a one-time event, but extra memory surely would not have hurt!


----------



## OnOneWheel

Got my text message this afternoon that mine has shipped! Due to arrive Wednesday.


----------



## SeymourKopath

The Hooded Claw said:


> I pay extra for a fast connection, so I typically get about 60Mbps. I didn't measure specifically last night, but the internet overall was not slow or laggy. Hopefully this was a one-time event, but extra memory surely would not have hurt!


Since you normally have no stalling problems, it sounds like your problem last night might have been a temporary issue with your internet provider. And I agree, a one gig buffer will really help things move along.


----------



## Jill Nojack

OnOneWheel said:


> Got my text message this afternoon that mine has shipped! Due to arrive Wednesday.


Just got mine, too! Was scheduled for the 24th, but is now expected to arrive on the 20th. Nice. Another thing to interfere with me getting anything at all done this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just got my text; expected delivery Wed 19-Nov by 8PM. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, I got an email, Welcome to Fire TV Stick.  I can read up. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Links to the quick start guide and the user guide:

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/Fire+TV+Stick+QSG.PDF

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/Fire+TV+Stick+User+Guide.pdf


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just d/l'd and sent to my Fire to peruse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> I saw that info about ASAP (gotta love those reverse acronyms) and assumed that's what the 1GB of memory is for -- as a cache or a buffer. Would they design the additional 8GB of flash storage for the same purpose? Doesn't make sense. If it's all supposed to be used as a chache/buffer, why not just provide 8GB of memory? That's why I think (again, maybe naively) that the 8GB of flash storage is for something else. I'm hoping to find out if that's true. And if it is true, what is that something else?


Reading through the User's Guide...for music and movies, I can't find any reference to downloading, but in Games, page 49, it clearly talks about downloading...



> Shop for, buy, download, and uninstall games and apps from your Fire TV Stick.
> To buy or download games and apps, you need to have a 1-Click payment method set up. To learn more,
> go to Change Your 1-Click Settings.


Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Links to the quick start guide and the user guide:
> 
> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/Fire+TV+Stick+QSG.PDF
> 
> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/Fire+TV+Stick+User+Guide.pdf


Thanks for the links Betsy. Will make for interesting reading while I patiently (hah!) wait for my TV Stick.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh.  We're going to be gone late tomorrow afternoon so either it will come after I leave or it will come right before I leave and I won't have much if any time to play with it. *pouts*

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

So, originally I had a ship date on my first Stick of December 1; about a week ago that got moved up to Nov 26; 7 minutes ago I got a text & an email that the estimated delivery date was Nov 20 by 8pm; and at the same time I got the Welcome to Fire TV Stick email with links to the manuals!  (Still Dec 10 date for the second stick that I ordered a bit later in the day)


----------



## Dragle

I never got a notice that the delivery date had been changed from Dec. 1st, but I just got an email that it has now shipped and will arrive on the 20th.  So now I'll have it for the weekend and for the long Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Atunah

Its like they skipped right over me and went to everyone into December orders. Mine still hasn't shipped or nothing. November 25th. I guess I actually have to wait for that date. I feel left out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## CegAbq

Whoops - nevermind - found it a bit down the list. So far, I've only found it in Google Play; haven't found it in the Amazon App store.

OK - am I just jumping the gun?
On the Download & Pair the Fire TV Remote App it says:

_To download the Fire TV Remote App, go to the Amazon or Android Appstore from any compatible device and search for "Fire TV Remote App."_

I cannot find any app in either the Google Play Store or the Android Appstore called "Fire TV Remote App". And I did search from a theoretically compatible device (my brand-new LG G3 phone  running Android 4.4.2).

Has anyone found this app? Is it called something different than the "Fire TV Remote App"? Are we supposed to wait until we get the Stick and get it activated?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I haven't found it yet in the Amazon App Store....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, mine's out for delivery!!!  (We're leaving here at 3PM today, and the UPS usually comes after that, so I won't get to play until late this evening.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Still no Fire TV remote app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My original promise date was Nov 26 -- but this morning I woke up to an email that it's been shipped and I should have it tomorrow!


----------



## Daniel Cane

Mine was scheduled for the 26th. Now the 21st. Friday. Hope UPS makes it through the snow.


----------



## Leslie

I received an email that my shipping date has moved up from Dec 1 to Nov 24. Now I have to figure out what I am going to do with it!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I received an email that my shipping date has moved up from Dec 1 to Nov 24. Now I have to figure out what I am going to do with it!
> 
> L
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Do you have more than one TV, Leslie? 'Cause you have a regular Fire TV, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The non-Fire version of the Fire TV remote is available in the App Store.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine was delivered to my house almost two hours ago. But I'm not there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine was delivered to my house almost two hours ago. But I'm not there.


Shall I go get it for you.


----------



## Toby

Mine still says Dec 11. Reviews please!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The non-Fire version of the Fire TV remote is available in the App Store.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Got it for my phone --- surely they'll have a Fire tablet version?


----------



## Jill Nojack

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got it for my phone --- surely they'll have a Fire tablet version?


Since they've promised you can use it with a compatible tablet, they better have it available soon! My stick arrives tomorrow. I want to be able to use it from my Kindle as advertised, since the iOS app for my phone is still just a promise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine was delivered to my house almost two hours ago. But I'm not there.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Shall I go get it for you.


Thanks, I got it.  Opening it now. Will play with it a bit and report in.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The non-Fire version of the Fire TV remote is available in the App Store.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


According to this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201636440



> The Fire TV Remote App is available on:
> Amazon Fire phone
> Android devices running Android 4.0 or higher


No mention of Fire tablets.


----------



## CegAbq

Mine is supposed to come tomorrow. DH departs for an out of town trip tomorrow. I have the weekend to figure it ALL out!


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> According to this:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201636440
> 
> No mention of Fire tablets.


According to the Technical Details section of the Fire TV Stick product page on Amazon:
"Voice Search Support:	Yes, requires Fire TV Voice Remote (sold separately) or free Fire TV Remote App (*available for download on Fire* or Android OS; iOS coming soon)"

Right now, I do not see it available in the App Store on my Fire HD 8.9. Nor is it available on 1Mobile. Did Amazon drop the ball on this? Voice Search capability via my Fire is a significant reason why I ordered this thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> According to the Technical Details section of the Fire TV Stick product page on Amazon:
> "Voice Search Support:	Yes, requires Fire TV Voice Remote (sold separately) or free Fire TV Remote App (*available for download on Fire* or Android OS; iOS coming soon)"
> 
> Right now, I do not see it available in the App Store on my Fire HD 8.9. Nor is it available on 1Mobile. Did Amazon drop the ball on this? Voice Search capability via my Fire is a significant reason why I ordered this thing.


I agree, it seems contradictory and very disappointing. And it's not available to my Android phone--doesn't seem to be the right version of Android--have to figure that out. Although I didn't really care about the Voice Search capability in and of itself, I did want

I've got a question in to customer support.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was looking at our TV the other day.  Have to figure out where to plug it in/how to power it.  Ed's got it rigged so all the wires run inside the wall and he won't want one hanging out.   I guess we'll see. It might be it ends up as a Christmas present for the Boy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I split out my "box opening" pic and a question from Seymour about the USB cable into a  first impressions thread.

The power cable would have to be run through Ed's setup, I guess.  It's about five feet long.  The stick itself plugs into the TV and, on my TV, hides behind it and isn't visible from the front.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SeymourKopath said:


> According to the Technical Details section of the Fire TV Stick product page on Amazon:
> "Voice Search Support:	Yes, requires Fire TV Voice Remote (sold separately) or free Fire TV Remote App (*available for download on Fire* or Android OS; iOS coming soon)"
> 
> Right now, I do not see it available in the App Store on my Fire HD 8.9. Nor is it available on 1Mobile. Did Amazon drop the ball on this? Voice Search capability via my Fire is a significant reason why I ordered this thing.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree, it seems contradictory and very disappointing. And it's not available to my Android phone--doesn't seem to be the right version of Android--have to figure that out. Although I didn't really care about the Voice Search capability in and of itself, I did want
> 
> I've got a question in to customer support.
> 
> Betsy


Have this initial response from CS:



> Hello,
> 
> I'm really sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> I've taken your comments as a feedback and forwarded your report to our Amazon Fire TV Team regrading the availability of using the Fire TV Remote App with Voice Search for Fire devices. They will carefully review your comments and I know they'll want to hear about your experience.
> 
> Once the app is made available, you'll be able to access the Fire TV Remote App with Voice Search on Fire devices. We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the service we provide, and we're glad you took time to write to us.
> 
> We appreciate your understanding in this regard. We look forward to seeing you again soon.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So . . . .you got the usual "initial response, non-answer".  I find that if mark it 'not helpful' and reply -- quoting my original message and their reply -- an actual human will read it and I might get a real answer.

I'm guessing, for a reason that I can't fathom, they just don't have the fire version available yet.  More STOOPID.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Actually, I thought that was a better response than I usually get on first try. He did say that it would be available at some point.  Of course, whether he actually knows anything.... *shrug*

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Fire Stick received a PCMag Editor's Choice award, which I thought was pretty cool till I saw they gave the same to Chromecast, Roku stick and Fire TV


----------



## CegAbq

Mine has been delivered 😄 Of course I have meetings until early evening 😳

Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

Mine is suppose to get here tomorrow, but who knows when I'll get it. Even if I am home, which I am, USPS does not deliver to the door here in apartments, only to the managers office. I have been hunting down another package for 2 days now since every time I try to pick it up they are closed. Either lunch, showing apartments or some other thing they seem to do during regular hours. I used to get prime packages with UPS and Fedex, those days are over. Its pretty much all USPS now and I am back to the game of catch the mouse.


----------



## Dragle

I got mine today and it came UPS, which I think is pretty much the only way they send it.  Must depend on the rates they get to a particular destination.  

Unfortunately I have very little time to look at the thing tonight, it will have to wait until tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## ireadbooks

I'm very happy to announce the app works on my Nexus 7. Woot!

I haven't touched my Fire since I bought my N7 and was hoping I wouldn't have to drag it out again. The voice search on the Nexus works like a charm. I just started playing around with it but I'm impressed so far. 

I went against the suggested setup and am using my TV's USB to power the stick instead of the power outlet. It's working fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> I went against the suggested setup and am using my TV's USB to power the stick instead of the power outlet. It's working fine.


Oooh, I hadn't thought of that....I think I'll try that.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

ireadbooks said:


> I went against the suggested setup and am using my TV's USB to power the stick instead of the power outlet. It's working fine.


I wondered about that. My son has a Chromecast & he says he doesn't use a power adapter, even though I think Chromecast info says to use a power adapter.


----------



## ireadbooks

CegAbq said:


> I wondered about that. My son has a Chromecast & he says he doesn't use a power adapter, even though I think Chromecast info says to use a power adapter.


I have a Chromecast as well and have never used the power adapter. It's been working fine for me.

My power outlets are sacred so I try to keep them free for things I really need.

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## ireadbooks

Just came back to add... 

Now that I think about it it's super not cool that the app works on a Google device but not Amazon's own. 

If I were a die hard Kindler like I used to be, I'd be peeved that the official app doesn't work on Amazon's own platform. Actually, it's not the fact that it doesn't work. It's the fact that it doesn't work on Fires but works for other tablets. 
I hope they add compatibility soon. It's a huge pain using the included remote to hunt-and-peck for letters. 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## CegAbq

ireadbooks said:


> Just came back to add...
> 
> Now that I think about it it's super not cool that the app works on a Google device but not Amazon's own.


I agree; seems very odd that they got the Android app ready before getting the Fire app ready.


----------



## SeymourKopath

CegAbq said:


> I agree; seems very odd that they got the Android app ready before getting the Fire app ready.


I have a theory: we're coming up on holiday buying season. Black Friday is just a week away. Amazon had to get the TV Sticks out the door in time for the seasonal buying.

Here's how the thinking went back at Amazon HQ: "So what if we still have a few bugs in the Fire App? We'll get it eventually. But we can't hold up release of the main product. Yeah some crusty old folks on KBoards will grumble and moan, but 99% of the buyers won't even realize we're not delivering what we promised on our product page. Let's get it out the door!"


----------



## SeymourKopath

I just ordered a Fire TV Stick from Best Buy for pickup first thing tomorrow (Saturday) morning. Same price as Amazon is charging, but I don't have to wait 2 months to start using it. Yeah!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I mentioned this in another thread: having read the Users Guide I've pretty much decided that the Fire Stick is not for me.  I got it for $20 (the Prime sale price when it was introduced) . . . . if someone would like it for $25 (to cover the cost of sending it to you) I'd probably sell it. Or Best Offer . . . . go ahead. . . . get into a bidding war! 

Seriously . . . .will accept an Amazon GC for payment. 

(It came the other day and I took it out of the padded envelope but have not even unsealed the box.  It's registered to me, but that's easy to fix.  )


----------



## Toby

Just curious Ann, what is it about the stick that you don't like, now that you changed your mind? I haven't read the User's Guide yet.


----------



## SeymourKopath

The Amazon Fire TV Remote App (Stick Only Edition) is now available in the Amazon App Store.

I've downloaded it to my Fire HD 8.9. When I open it, it searches for a Fire TV device on my network. Since I am picking up my Stick later today, the app obviously doesn't find a Fire TV device. So I never get past that first searching screen. But it's encouraging to know that the app is now available.

Will report back later in the First Impressions thread about my ... well ... first impressions of the Stick and the App.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Just curious Ann, what is it about the stick that you don't like, now that you changed your mind? I haven't read the User's Guide yet.


I just don't see us using it.

We can get amazon videos through TiVo . . . and don't watch movies that much anyway. Or we record them when they're on broadcast and then watch them at our leisure. And we have friends who have a ridiculously extensive DVD collection so if we're really interested in something they probably have it. And if they don't, true story: I once mentioned, completely in passing, about how I wouldn't mind seeing some movie at some point. Next day the guy called and said they'd bought it and when did we want to come over to watch it!

We have a receiver already that's set up to get the music streaming stations -- Pandora, etc., so don't need that aspect either.

And we're not gamers.

So -- it's not a case of "don't like" it's just a case of "doesn't add to what we have in a meaningful way."

I'd actually expressed this reservation/concern/thought when I ordered it but it wasn't expensive and, at the time, thought it would be worth it (I got it during the initial half price sale) to give it a try. But, subsequently, I've looked at how the "media center" is set up and, because it's basically been fully integrated into the house with no visible wires, it would almost be more trouble than it's worth to figure out how to plug in the fire stick and get it power. And not add anything to what we have.


----------



## ireadbooks

Happy to hear Amazon has released the official Fire stick app for Kindle. Now I can continue to use it on my Nexus guilt-free 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## simonz

My $19 Fire TV Stick came today. Pretty sure it's going back and I'll stay with my Apple TV. 

The Fire TV Stick seems buggy and the tiny fonts are hard to read. I ran their Netflix app and it got into a weird loop and locked up. However, it was nice to be able to play all the music that I purchased from Amazon. Also, I was surprised that it had a power adapter. I don't like the Amazon interface for Prime movies because it intermingles the "Free" movies with those requiring a purchase.

The AppleTV interface feels solid, is easy to use, and just works.  In my opinion, Apple steals the show on this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Can you watch Amazon content on the AppleTV?  And how much does it cost?  I don't really know much about AppleTV, what it does or what is required to use it.... 

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

i dont think any amazon stuff is available on Apple TV. 
We have a roku, apple tv, chromecast and now the fire stick. Seems like roku and fire stick are getting the most use


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't used one myself, but my understanding is that the Apple TV is closed shop, shows only itunes content (you can put your own videos into iTunes, but not any DRMd ones from another provider).


----------



## mlewis78

On the Amazon Fire TV box, the amazon prime free programs are all I've noticed on there.  I could be wrong, but that is all I have seen.

Has anyone who has received their Fire TV stick already have the Amazon Fire TV box?  I have the stick on order for Dec. 19th delivery.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Shipment dates for those of us still waiting are quietly moving up. My December 5 original date moved to Decmber 4, and I see now it is December 2, less than a week away. Other than it may be slightly more convenient than the built in Prime Video app on my smart tv, I don't expect to benefit that much from my Stick, so I'm not all-atwitter. But still interested if it speeds up navigation and streaming...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think Leslie has both, Marti, but I'm not sure if she has received her stick yet.

Betsy


----------



## krm0789

My Fire stick order finally moved up to 12/24, but that's still decently far out + it didn't sound like there's iPad compatibility at this time (though it likely would have worked with my Galaxy phone), so I just cancelled my order and ordered a Chromecast instead. $5 more, it'll be here on Tuesday, & the only thing I'll be missing is playing Amazon videos but we've only ever done that twice so I don't think I'll miss it. I reupped with Prime & ordered a Voyage while doing so, so fear not, Amazon still has me in a chokehold


----------



## geoffthomas

My order was scheduled for 12/10.
But today I received an email saying that it has shipped.
Estimated delivery date:
Saturday, November 29, 2014 
So I will get to find out what it actually does for me soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Geoff!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My,Fire stick is shipping now for Tuesday delivery. I'll be happy to get it, but don't expect that many benefits from it, and am more interested in my Echo.

Way off topic, but the new Mr. Peabody and Sherman movie was marked down to $9.99 on Instant Video last night, so I grabbed it and watched it, I liked it a lot and recommend it. The streaming was smooth enough that I doubt a Fire Stick would've helped (just to keep on topic!).


----------



## Toby

I got an email today saying that it's coming next Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok it DID come yesterday.
And I have yet to play with it.
Will do so tomorrow.


----------



## Maxx

My 2 were originally scheduled for 12/11.  I got an email a few days ago that said it was coming on 12/3 and then today I got another email that it will be here tomorrow.  I will check one of them out then as I bought it for myself.  The other will be a Christmas gift.  So those that had dates after Christmas might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## KindleGirl

I just got notice that mine will be here by Friday or Saturday! Originally it said it would arrive Dec 16. Woohoo! Happy that it got moved up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo for everyone getting early delivery!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I got mine last night. It was laundry night, plus I'm more enchanted with my Echo at the moment, so have yet to hook it up!


----------



## Toby

Mine came today.


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine are arriving today. Not sure that I will get them hooked up today, but at least they will be here when I am ready.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It might be a nice diversion. 

Betsy


----------



## drchimrichalds

I'm so sad I didnt get in on this deal.


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It might be a nice diversion.
> 
> Betsy


It was for a few minutes, Betsy. I didn't watch any shows, but I found it very easy to hook up and looks very easy to navigate. I think I may like it better than the Roku, but I guess I can't say until I've truly used it for a while.


----------



## geoffthomas

I had quite a bit of difficulty in setting the device up - apparently because the included batteries were not good anymore.  So the stick did not respond to the remote.  And there is no other way of using it.  Once I got fresh batteries in the remote and unplugged and replugged in the stick, we were ready to go again.  A lot of hoo-hahing first though.  
I will have to see if this is going to be a good thing for me or not.  Looks pretty good though.  Keep in mind that I do not have any other "streaming" devices. No Roku or whatever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There is an app for the Fire; but I think you have to use the real remote first to set it up.

Looking forward to hearing what you think!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

My delivery date moved up from 12/19 to 12/10.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Marti!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Mine's still sittin' on Dec 24th. Guess It'll be a Christmas gift to me.


----------



## mlewis78

Friday I got an email that my delivery date was moved up to 12/10, but tonight I got the welcome to Fire Stick email, so I checked on the status of my order. *Delivery Monday, 12/8*.

The only thing I don't like is that I only have one HDMI port on my Sharp TV, and i use the fire tv box in it. I may need to get a splitter, but then I might just try out the stick and not use it that much. I'd pass it on to my brother for Christmas, but he doesn't have wi-fi at home and no subscriptions to Amazon Prime nor Netflix. (He does have some cable premium channels that I don't have, such as HBO.)

Is there an HDMI splitter that I should use so I can have more than one device attached to HDMI?


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 said:


> Friday I got an email that my delivery date was moved up to 12/10, but tonight I got the welcome to Fire Stick email, so I checked on the status of my order. *Delivery Monday, 12/8*.


YAY!



> Is there an HDMI splitter that I should use so I can have more than one device attached to HDMI?


Marti: here's a bunch of splitters, not too expensive:
http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hdmi+splitter


----------



## mlewis78

My fire stick arrived today.  Haven't opened it yet.  I'm going to check first to see if my Fire TV allows me to fling what's on my laptop to the TV.  I think I did it once and forget how I did it.  That was going to be my main purpose of having the stick.

I'm not feeling well -- started coughing during the wee hours.  Just had a cold a few weeks ago.  Can't handle all the rain and lousy weather we've had lately and the intermittent hot and cold in my apartment.  So, I'm not in the mood to take the back off of the TV to plug this in.  I might wait until I get a splitter so I don't have to disconnect my Fire TV.

Coughing came just in time for going back to work tomorrow after a week off.


----------



## Andra

Just got the email that mine will be here before the end of the month.  It moved from the 24th to the 15th.
Cool!


----------

